# OMG!! Thank You, Spoiled Maltese



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I can't believe how wonderful you are. How thoughtful this gift is, and how much
it means to me. You'll never know. 

You know, at first we just opened the box. The doggies, of course, are involved
with everything. When I opened the first box, I thought, "What the heck are all
these little bubble-wrapped items, there are several". Well, I opened the first one,
and it was Henry. I totally lost it, as I knew what the rest were. All my little angels.
I couldn't believe it. What a wonderful, thoughtful, heartfelt gift. I'm still crying.

Then I get to the 3rd gift. OMG!!! That was so very awesome. What I was feeling,
is beyond words. I'm so happy, I'm crying. I love you guys. The doggies love you.

I honestly don't have the words, at the moment, to express how I feel. I feel like I
won an Oscar. Don't worry, I won't quote Sally Field again. 

I know, I'm babbling. Just at a loss for words. 

Thanks everyone. We love you, more than you will ever know. 

Here's the slide show. I'll post my beautiful babies, as soon as I find the perfect spot
to hang them. The ornaments, not the actual dogs. I can't wait. It's soooo beautiful.

And the donation to NMR, WOW!! Warms my heart. It will warm several "wee" hearts.

Doesn't get much better than that. God Bless The Rescues. 

And thanks, I've been so down lately. Just a bit overwhelmed. You all made my YEAR. :smootch: 

http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.jsp?...id=619194135307


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm crying too! It was my pleasure to contribute.....Terry deserves all the credit! I appreciate what you do for all the fluffs! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm crying here too! We love you Deb and all you do for all the poor little souls :grouphug: 

LBJ and Quigley send tail wags and puppy licks :heart:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 
see? you're the bestest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

What makes you happy, makes me happy! :smilie_daumenpos: 

A big thank you to Terry :aktion033: & to Joe for handling the finances!! :aktion033:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Merry Christmas, Deb! I was so waiting for you to receive it!

I'm so happy to see the gang was involved in the unwrapping.  They are all so cute!

Thanks to Terry for making this happen!

And, Deb, yes, we like you, we really like you!! lol

Linda


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

So happy you like it, Deb! When Terry first suggested it, I thought it was a great idea, and I was thrilled when she told us
how much had been raised. Here's to you and your babies - past, present and future :wine: . I wish every little fluff in need
out there could find someone like you!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Terry came up with this Deb. and it was a wonderful wonderful idea!!
Deb you are wonderful!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Kudos to angel Terry for putting all this together!

I am so happy you love it .... we knew you would!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 2 2008, 07:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681660


> I know, I'm babbling.[/B]



I hadn't noticed anything different.....


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

LOL!!


Seriously though Deb, you deserve it more than anyone I've ever known.

Terry also did a heck of a job organizing this. :biggrin: 



About friggin time you open your packages.... jeeze.... :smtease:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Deb, there is no one on earth more deserving than you.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

When Terry sent out the pm about this, I just got so excited! It is just truly a well thought out gift and so appropriate. I'm so glad you are happy! I got all teary reading your reactions. You deserve it Deb, and so much more. When Terry told us the total raised, I was so touched to know how many people on here are so giving. I have never been a part of a group like this before and I am so very thankful to have each and every one of you!

We appreciate you Deb, and all of the wonderful things you do. You open your heart to each and every fluff that comes your way. You truly remind me every day that there are good people in the world. :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Yay! you got it! Thank you Terry for doing this and Thank You Deb for all you do :grouphug:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Deb, I'm so glad you like all of it. I hope Terry lets you know where the ornaments are from so that hopefully you will be able to continue to add to your tree. I have confidence you will always be helping these little fuzz butts so there will be many more ornaments added to your collection.

Terry you did a wonderful job with the organizing and making it happen. Kudos to you too Linda for your input. Great minds!  Great friends.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Crying....


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

:wub: You totally deserve this for all you do for these little angels. You are an angel! Thank you Terry for a great idea. :wub:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Yep, tears in Alabama, too! It was so great to be able to do something for you, Deb, as you do so much for all those precious little souls who are in need. I just feel blessed for "knowing" you through SM. :wub: Thanks to everyone who made it happen!


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

It was great to be able to help thank you for all you do for so many precious angels, Deb. You're an angel yourself. And Terri is the one that did all the work for this, what a super job she did! Thanks Deb, and thanks Terry for coming up with, organizing and doing all this for us.


----------



## JNL (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow, the people here are so wonderful and thoughtful. You deserved it. It was so sweet.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OK........I'll say it~~~You LOVE me, You honestly LOVE me~~~(Sally Fields at the Oscars)

Yes Deb, We LOVE you, We honestly LOVE you!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I was only too happy to give to someone that has given so much to these beautiful malts that we all LOVE so much. It makes all of us happy to know we played a little part in lifting your spirits up!!! There is not one person on this forum that does not respect and LOVE you for what you do for rescue of these babies. The babies all look so cute and now you can hang them on the tree for all to see!!!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Each time you reach out and take in another lost soul, put all your love and gentleness into making another baby feel special and feel love, we try to think of the right words to saay thank you. You do it over and over and over again... thank you doesn't really seem adequate enough. We were all thrilled when Terry came up with this idea and invited us all to participate. Yes, we do love you. You are an Angel here on earth... St. Deb, the protector of lil white fluff butts.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

I couldn't say it any better than anyone else here! You are appreciated beyond words!!!


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

Deb, you do sooooooooo much for these little fluffbutts, you truly are an angel. Terri and Joe were awesome in setting this all up and I'm so glad to be able to have been part of this! You all rock!!!!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Thank you Deb for caring sooooo much...

and Thank you Terry for all of the work you put into making this happen....hugs to you both.....


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

I'm glad Terry arranged this for us, so we could do something to show you how much we all appreciate you.
It looks like the Fluffs enjoyed the present opening, too!
Give each one of them a special Holiday Hug from all of us.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I couldn't wait to see this post! 
Terry did a great job getting everyone together for your Christmas surprise and what a wonderful idea she had!! 
Deb, you are one in a million and we were all happy to help with this. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for all the help you give these little souls that need you so much. You really are an angel. 
Jane, Zoey
& Tess


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Deb, We all share in your sorrow and joy when you help one of our little angels. We just wanted you to know how much we all care and appreciate all you do to help resuce.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: You soooo deserve this Deb. For all your hard work & dedication to Maltese Rescue & for your tireless love for these little ones who need someone to love & care for them. You're the best Deb.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Deb - I am thrilled that you like the gift. A big thanks to Terri and Joe for making it happen. 

You are appreciated so much. Thanks for giving so many maltese a second chance! You obviously have a big heart and the rescues seem to thrive under your care. I am also thrilled that we could thank you and honor you by the donation to NCMR. 

Bentley and Brighton send puppy kisses :heart:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm so glad you made that little slide show showing your babies helping to open the package. It just feels right. And I'm so glad you liked the ornaments. I'm so happy I found SM and got to share in a little bit of the holiday giving, especially to you and your babies.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

What a wonderful surprise! No one deserves it more than you for all the work you do. 

I feel a little left out though that I did not know anything about this surprise. I certainly would have loved to have contributed something


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (lynnecpa @ Dec 2 2008, 08:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681747


> Each time you reach out and take in another lost soul, put all your love and gentleness into making another baby feel special and feel love, we try to think of the right words to saay thank you. You do it over and over and over again... thank you doesn't really seem adequate enough. We were all thrilled when Terry came up with this idea and invited us all to participate. Yes, we do love you. You are an Angel here on earth... St. Deb, the protector of lil white fluff butts.[/B]


I couldn't have said it better myself. I second every part of that post!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Deb, you deserve nothing but the best. You truly are an amazing person, but I'm sure you already knew that.  I'm glad I could be a part of this wonderful idea Terry came up with. Happy holidays to you and your fluffs. :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I was so excited about Terry's idea. I couldn't think of anyone more deserving than you. I felt honored to be donating and the money that was also donated to NCMR is unbelievable. Thank you for all you do with these special babies. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I'd just like to say ...

If there is ever a Maltese nut on this planet - I give the award to Deb ...

Girl, you are a born Maltese Mom ... You're St Debbie of Placentia - the Saint of all Malts.

I can't be more prouder to call you my friend, someone who will always be there for you and listen to you, cry with you and laugh with you .. I thank you for that ...

Her house is a zoo of Malts in all shapes and sizes, some have ?? questionable ?? Maltese lines that we can only laugh about.

For those who don't know .... (for the newer members)

Her malts do not come from Champion Blue Ribbon breeders, one is blind and needed expensive surgery which Deb paid for, Joplin who the backyard breeder didn't want because she needed heart surgery -cost Deb $10,000 because she couldn't leave her there. (Joplin is the fashionista with the scarf and hat on the ornament)
Henry - arrived with Deb after roaming the streets of Hawaii - looking like a stoned rocker from the '70's down to his goatee and balding head ... (he's the inquisitive one with the belly band and goatee in the photos).

Each unique in their own way but Deb wouldn't have them any other way - she loves each one unconditionally for being themselves and they love Deb in return.

We often feel sorry for Billy whos eyes were removed ... he's happy and actually lovessss it when Deb pastes fake eyes on him - he walks around so happy - you can see it in his photos.

Deb - you really deserve this special gift and a big thanks to thoughtful Terry for putting it together and another big thanks to Joe for co-ordinating the payment side.

Enjoy your precious gift - We could have filled your house with Juicy and Coach bags and it wouldn't have had the same meaning as these beautiful ornaments.

Ohhh by the way Deb - I can't believe your house is so clean - considering ... :smtease:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

God, I'm a blubbering mess....

Deb, you touch all of our hearts...every day.

God, bless you and for all you do.

I am so grateful to have been included...

Love you tons,
Christine

xoxoxoxo


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*oh deb, thank you so much for the beautiful pictures. so very very sweet. that really brings tears to my eyes.

it warms my heart to see your bunch all over the packages and parcels, investigating and checking what all of that stuff is about. 

isn't THAT what really counts on this world? the love we give to eachother? and the love received from a little dog is priceless anyhow. I bet your babies give you so much of it because they know how much you care about them. 

you are an angel in person and you have deserved all that and even more. 
thank you so much for letting those little sweet souls have a great and loving home. thank you from the bottom of my heart!


all the very best and a lovely pre-christmas with your family and darling babies.

becky & heini
*


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

your a angel :wub: enjoy :grouphug:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

You are so welcome!!! You have done so much, that this is the least we could do :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm about ready to run out the door to get to work and just don't have time to re-do my make up so I gotta keep from tearing up but it isn't easy!!..... trying to be stoic..... Deb, I'm soooo glad you like the gift and can see how many people here love and admire you.

And a big Thank You to Terry for such a wonderful idea and way for us to honor our "Deserving Deb"!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

SM members are truly the best! Deb, you are so deserving of this special gift for all you do for these precious angels.
:heart: :grouphug: :heart:


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

QUOTE


> I feel a little left out though that I did not know anything about this surprise. I certainly would have loved to have contributed something.[/B]



I'm sorry I didn't know either. I would have been happy to contribute to such a wonderful person as a way of thanks for all the things I have read that you do for our beautiful breed. I know I haven't been here as long as alot of you, but I already know what a special person you are. I hope you enjoy the gifts because you certainly deserve it!

And thank you to whoever started this for her. That was very special.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Deb, It was an honor to have particpated in giving such an amazing gift for such a special person. I cannot even begin to describe how I feel about all you do, but in short...I love, admire and respect you to the fullest! Terry, you are a wizard and a creative genius! The packing was fabulous! Joe, thank you for handling the cha ching!! Deb, your good deeds are not going unnoticed......x0x0x0x0xx0x0 N &P&P


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't know what I can add that everyone else hasn't already said -- except that I'm so proud to call you my FRIEND and so happy that I know someone as wonderful and generous as you are.

You are definitely the very best and deserve much more than any of use could ever give to you!!!!!

Merry Christmas, and thank you for being YOU!!!! :wub: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

You are an angel Deb to all the little fluffs, and from what I have seen here you are there for anyone who needs you. You strike me as the kind of person that is always thinking of others before yourself and you deserve this and so much more than we could ever give you :grouphug: :grouphug: I am glad to have had the honor to be a part of this!! It shows how wonderful the group of people are here at SM!!
Thank you Terry for organizing this, what a wonderful gift :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Dec 3 2008, 12:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681804


> QUOTE (lynnecpa @ Dec 2 2008, 08:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681747





> Each time you reach out and take in another lost soul, put all your love and gentleness into making another baby feel special and feel love, we try to think of the right words to saay thank you. You do it over and over and over again... thank you doesn't really seem adequate enough. We were all thrilled when Terry came up with this idea and invited us all to participate. Yes, we do love you. You are an Angel here on earth... St. Deb, the protector of lil white fluff butts.[/B]


I couldn't have said it better myself. I second every part of that post!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I do too. I can't say anything better to express the love and feelings of gratitude to you for who you are. What a wonderful job Terry, Joe and all involved did. Thanks for the video. Talk about lump in your throat! THANKS, THANKS, THANKS Deb. You are a wonder. :grouphug:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Deb, you deserve something special after all the special care you give these "malts." 

I was happy to contribute but it was Terry who deserves the credit and keeping it a secret from you. When I got the PM about this, I thought "What a wonderful, thoughtful item for Deb." Also thanks to Joe for handing the finances. 

Even though I have not been a member of SM for long, I can see the LOVE you have for this sweet beautiful breed. It warms my heart to see you rescue these babies and I love your stories of LBB, Henry, etc.

So Deb, MERRY CHRISTMAS.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (lynnecpa @ Dec 2 2008, 08:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681747


> Each time you reach out and take in another lost soul, put all your love and gentleness into making another baby feel special and feel love, we try to think of the right words to saay thank you. You do it over and over and over again... thank you doesn't really seem adequate enough. We were all thrilled when Terry came up with this idea and invited us all to participate. Yes, we do love you. You are an Angel here on earth... St. Deb, the protector of lil white fluff butts.[/B]


I just had to quote Lynne. She said it all so perfectly. We truly love you Deb, and are so grateful for your love of those poor little homeless souls you take into your home and love and heal.

Terry is the one for you to especially thank for her thoughful idea for this gift. She did such an amazing job.

Happy Holidays to you and all your babies. :heart: 
Dee


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Now you're making me cry..and I'm at work. Thank you for all that you do for those poor little souls. You have a heart of gold! :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, I'm so glad you liked it, what a perfect gift for such a wonderful person. Hugs from me 'n Tanner.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (DonnaD @ Dec 3 2008, 12:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681787


> What a wonderful surprise! No one deserves it more than you for all the work you do.
> 
> I feel a little left out though that I did not know anything about this surprise. I certainly would have loved to have contributed something [/B]



Me, too, Deb. 

I, too, would have loved to have contributed something if only I would have known. 

I've told you before that you are an Earth Angel.  

And, as with the rest of Spoiled Maltese ... please know that I love you, too, Deb.


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

Deb,
Merry Christmas!
You have such a big heart and I am glad that I was able to contribute to giving you this surprise, you deserve the best!
we love you!


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Never more deserving of a person as you. You are an inspiration to all. 
A true Angel of the old, the sick and the homeless Malts everywhere. 

Those ornaments are just adorable.

I wish I would of been contacted as of joined in 
but I guess I was left out of the loop. I will do something on my own soon.

Congratulations!

XOXOX
Nancy And The fluffy white gang


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Deb,
No more crying, ok? I don't want you to be all puffy and get a headache. Just be proud of yourself, and know you are truly loved. Again, I am honored to be your friend.

Terry, I commend you. The gift is lovely, and so touching. I love you, too. If you can't get down to the city {ok, in the spring} then maybe me and Linda can ride up and visit you? Let's work it out. I can't explain myself, but, I feel that if I had a hug from you, everything would be ok. Not that there's anything wrong, everything would just be so much better!!

xoxoxoxo


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Thank you for all you do. Deb you truly are a Maltese Angel


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You ladies, and gents, are the most wonderful of all. I'm still in shock over this.

A few have asked for an acceptance speach. So, here's the video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IynQCmqvXZs

I'm putting together the little tree to hang the ornaments on. It's going to
be beautiful. I have the perfect spot for. I can't wait. 

Wow, what a perfect day. Thank you Terry, Joe, and ALL of our SM members.
I'm still rather chocked up. I'm going to call my mom, and tell her.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

You Nut !!!!!!!!!!

WE LOVE YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOT LIKE YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

L M F A O!!!!! You truly are a nut, Deb!! One of the many reasons I love you. :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Excellent!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Where's Burt Reynolds? Not now, eew. From then.
xoxox


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 3 2008, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682217


> Where's Burt Reynolds? Not now, eew. From then.
> xoxox[/B]


Here you go, Kerry. Wow!! Does this bring back memories.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NqeKoueXGk


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 3 2008, 03:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682231


> QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 3 2008, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682217





> Where's Burt Reynolds? Not now, eew. From then.
> xoxox[/B]


Here you go, Kerry. Wow!! Does this bring back memories.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NqeKoueXGk
[/B][/QUOTE]


Gawd.... I just finally figured out what you wumin have been talking about.... (Sally Fields, now Burt R).

No wonder Peg and i sometimes have trouble communicating. Your minds work differently and you aren't at all CLEAR....  


(the panting you hear is me running as fast as I can away from this thread) :biggrin:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks, honey. Boy, it's a bitch to get old!
xoxoxo


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

THANK YOU DEB FOR ALL THAT YOU DO :heart: 


THANK YOU TERRY FOR PUTTING THIS TOGETHER :heart: 


WE ARE VERY HAPPY TO BE A PART OF THIS VERY SPECIAL GROUP XX000 KATHY AND BACI :heart:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Deb~ Thank you for all you do for this wonderful breed....You are an angel...SERIOUSLY!!! We LOVE YOU!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Deb, noone is more deserving than you, I am so glad you liked it, Terry did a great job with this and I am happy that SM members were able to contribute to NCMR in your name, I know it will go along way with helping some fluff butts who need it, you are truely an angel and we all love you

to everyone at SM: thank you for your kindness/contributions and anyone that wasnt contacted please do not feel left out, Terry did her very best to include as many as possible in this "covert operation", it would have been near impossible to contact everyone in an easy and timely manner without Miss Deb catching on, anyone who would still like to contribute I would encourage you to go to the NCMR website and make a donation


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Deb, Thank you for all you do to rescue these little angels.
Cindy


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG.........You found it!!!!! Deb, you are not going to believe this but I woke up about 2:00am this morning and the first thing that popped into my head was she said LIKE not LOVE!!!! Sally said, "You like me"!!!! Then I thought, Deb will never remember that!!!!..........can't fool you at all, too smart for that!!! Hey Steve, what is wrong with you, can't keep up with us ladies!!!!

Can't wait to see the tree!!!! I am trying to bake cookies tonight to get in the mail and keep up with what is going is happening on SM. The cookies have oatmeal, toffee, chocolate, dried cranberries and raisins, to name a few ingredients. My kitchen smells wonderful~~~

Your acceptance speech was terrific........couldn't have done it better myself!!!! Now go in the bedroom and take your crown off so that you can walk without your head in the clouds!!!! We love you, we really love you!!!!!!!! I kinda like love better than like!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Loved your speech, Deb! You know d--- well that we all REALLY :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: you!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Deb, I love you girlfriend. You are a giver and now it's your turn


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb, 

I'm still cracking up over your 'speech" !!! you are too funny !!

I just want to say I was simply an 'instrument' in this ... it is the members who so beautifully pulled this off! 

We love ya sweetie!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Loved your speech Deb. :rofl: And Burt was a blast. He lives right down the road a piece from us here in FL. Eat your heart out ladies. :yucky: I was kinda lookin forward to seeing your real acceptance speech though! :smtease:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Deb...I was away when you got your package, but I'm so happy you loved your presents!!! You deserved it more than anyone. The pictures were heartwarming!!!! Joe and Terry did an amazing job at putting this together!


----------

